
How Coke and Pepsi make millions from bottling tap water - hhs
https://www.consumerreports.org/bottled-water/how-coke-and-pepsi-make-millions-from-bottling-tap-water-as-residents-face-shutoffs/
======
dehrmann
This story's all over the place. It starts out with a COVID-19 angle that's
only relevant because of the publication date. It gets randomly dropped in,
almost like someone was updating an evergreen story.

There's bits on equality in billing, criticism of profits, criticism of
undercharging for groundwater, undercharging for surface water, something
about perceived quality of tap water, and a plug for their review on home
water filters. It also lacks specifics around how widespread most of its
criticisms are--it just has an example of a particular criticism.

I'm not sure what to take away from this.

------
aaron695
"Hoarding bottled water simply isn’t necessary for most people."

At all times people should have emergency water. fema recommends two weeks.

[https://www.fema.gov/pdf/library/f&web.pdf](https://www.fema.gov/pdf/library/f&web.pdf)

If you don't understand why this is especially important in a pandemic, just
trust fema as a minimum.

~~~
jquast
hot tip: in case of a water crisis, extract the remaining water from your hot
water tank (it has a drain port).

That's about two weeks (drinking) for most families (30-80 gallons).

------
PunksATawnyFill
Bottled water is just another way to rip off all taxpayers, chiefly the
stupid.

